# movie cover not showing on iPad?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Tried this with a few videos I have added to my iPad. I labeled everything in iTunes, set it for sorting and all that and gave it artwork. The artwork never shows up on the iPad, seems only paid content will show artwork. Shows fine in iTunes. This is on the latest iOS update and latest OS X update. 

Anyone else have this? Something I am doing wrong here?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This happened on our iPad a couple of iOS updates ago.

The issue is with the thumbnail in iTunes. 

This apparently will fix it - but it's laborious; no way to do it for all movie icons at once...

iTunes 12: Restore Missing Artwork for Movies and TV Shows | Kirkville

If that doesn't fix it, there's also this thread at Apple Discussions that discusses changing the icon to one that has the "proper" dimensions the Video App expects.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I learned from experience that if you look up the artwork for the film on this site, the dimensions are perfect for iTunes.

IMDb - Movies, TV and Celebrities - IMDb


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks for the suggestions, will see if that works.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been using Subler for years to for Metadata and Artwork. Never had an issue across iTunes, Apple TV and iPad(s) (mini and Air).

BReligion


----------

